# Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,gibt es eine Formel wie ich die Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen errechnen kann,sprich was ich so am Tag auffülle?War gestern bei einem Baustoffhändler und der Typ hat selber einen Teich,leider habe ich mir die Formel nicht gemerkt,als er ausgerechnet hat,das er ca.600liter pro Tag auffüllt(bei den jetzigen Temperaturen)


----------



## Dr.J (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi,

würde mich auch interessieren. Muss momentan 1x die Woche nachfüllen.


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi zusammen,

schaut mal hier:

http://www.agrowetter.de/Agrarwetter/verdunstung.htm

vielleicht hilft das ein wenig weiter.

Allerdings fülle ich auch im Moment etwas mehr nach als normal.
Bei vielen liegt es auch an einer nicht gut ausgeführten Kapilarsperre.
Auch ich habe ein paar wenige Stellen wo Wasser aus dem Teich gesogen wird.
Aber egal fülle eh immer wieder frisches Wasser nach.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## herten04 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo.
Laut Videotext im WDR Tafel 171 beträgt die verdunstung innerhalb 24 Std.pro Quadratmeter zwischen 4 und 6 Liter.
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi,

ich schätze mal des es im Moment daran liegt dass die Temperaturen für die Jahreszeit ziemlich hoch sind:crazy:,
aber der z.Zt. vorherrschende Wind aber doch noch sehr kalt ist.................


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Laut Videotext im WDR Tafel 171 beträgt die verdunstung innerhalb 24 Std.pro Quadratmeter zwischen 4 und 6 Liter.
> Gruß
> Helmut


Pro Quadratmeter würde dann allso bei mir heißen:9x5m=45m2x5Liter=225Liter die ich jeden Tag nachfüllen müsste-oder irre ich da?


----------



## herten04 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Quadratmeter würde dann allso bei mir heißen:9x5m=45m2x5Liter=225Liter die ich jeden Tag nachfüllen müsste-oder irre ich da?


Hallo.
Ich habe ca.12,5 qm Fläche (mit Pflanzenfilter 15,5 qm) und ich fülle im Moment alle 3 Tage ca.200-250 ltr. nach.(Habe gerade Wasser nachgefüllt)Ich habe keine Dochte die mir das Wasser entziehen.Also stimmt die Rechnung in etwa.Ein Teich in schattiger Lage wird weniger verdunsten.
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo Andre,

gut möglich.
Die Verdunstung hängt von vers. Werten ab.
Es spielen eine Rolle:
-Luftbewegung (Wind)
-relative Luftfeuchtigkeit
-Temperatur
-Oberfläche

Wenn ich auf 1m² feuchtes Lavagestein habe, dann ist die Oberfläche ja so schon um ein Vielfaches größer und es verdunstet mehr.
Aus dem trockenen Ackerboden kann z.Z. kaum mehr was verdunsten, denn es ist nur noch wenig da. 
Auch die Pflanzen verdunsten bei Sonnenschein und Wind mehr Wasser als bei bedecktem, ruhigen Wetter.
Ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit gering, dann trocknet der Wind nicht nur uns förmlich aus, sondern auch unsere Teiche.
Wir haben im Moment laut Vorhersage 30-40% relative Luftfeuchtigkeit. Normal sind eher 60!
Die nicht gerade langsame Windgeschwindigkeit sorgt dafür, dass das gerade verdunstete Wasser sofort von der Teichoberfläche abgeführt wird und Platz für neues schafft.

Bei mir steht heute schon das zweite Mal in diesem Jahr das Wasserfass zum auffüllen am Teich. Bis heute abend werden 7000l eingelaufen sein und der Skimmer wird nicht mehr fkt., bis der Wasserspiegel wieder gesunken ist.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo,

ich musste heute nach 3,5 Tagen 110 Liter nachfüllen. Bei einer Wasseroberfläche von ca. 6 qm und einer Verdunstungsrate von durchschnittlich 5 Liter pro qm ergibt sich folgende Rechnung:

6qm * 5 Liter = 30 Liter/qm * 3,5 Tage = 105 Liter

Also in etwa haut es hin. Dochte konnte ich bei mir z.Zt. auch nicht entdecken.


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo

Ich hab bis jetzt zwei mal nachgefüllt seit ende März.
Immer in 2 Wochen Abständen, hatte ca. 14 cm Wasserverlust in 2 Wochen. Wenn der Skimmer aufsetzte war das für mich ein Zeichen zum nachfüllen.

Wieviel Liter das waren weiß ich leider nicht aber es hat ne weile gedauert bis er wieder randvoll war.

Seit Ende März hat es hier nicht mehr geregnet. :crazy: 

Bin mal gespannt wie dieser Sommer wird. 
2003 lässt grüßen ...  

Hab eben bei wetter.com gelesen das Regen in Sicht ist ab Samstag.   

Gruß Daniel


----------



## guenter (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde.

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dachte mein Teich ist undicht.

Kann ich also ruhig schlafen.


----------



## Frank (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi,

ich habe festegestellt, das Sonne alleine gar nicht soooooviel Wasser bei mir verdunstet. 
An heißen Tagen im letzten Jahr ist mein Wasserspiegel ca. 2 - 3 mm pro Tag gesunken. 
Die letzten Tage hatten wir aber einen sehr starken Wind und der Wasserspiegel ist dann um ca. 5 - 7 mm pro Tag gesunken.   
Also ist starker Wind und somit stärkere Wasserbewegung nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Carsten LE (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi,

wichtig ist auch die Wasserbewegung. Jeder Bachlauf, Wasserfall oder jedes Wasserspiel erhöht die Verdunstung.

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## sabine71 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Bei uns im Teich haben wir auch einen hohen Wasserverlust. Zum einen aufgrund der heißen Termperaturen der letzten Wochen, zum anderen ist aber auch unsere Uferumrandung mit der Ufermatte sehr breit und saugt dementsprechend viel Wasser, da die Verdunstungsfläche ja noch größer ist.

Den breiten Teichrqand werden wir dieses Jahr ändern (Anfängerfehler), aber man lernt ja nie aus.

Grüße aus dem endlich verregneten Mülheim

Sabine


----------



## Lucy (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo!
Mich als Neuteichianer würde mal interessieren, wieviel Verdunstung man so hinnehmen darf. In der Natur sinkt der Wasserstand in kleinen Tümpeln ja auch. Ab wann muß ich eingreifen und wann könnte ich halt noch auf Regen warten? Weil - Wasser ist ja doch teuer und ehrlich gesagt ist mir Leitungswasser zu schade für jede Woche hunderte von Litern nachzufüllen. 
 
Grüße, Lucy


----------



## wmt (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo Lucy,

du must ja gar nicht unbedingt nachfüllen, es kommt auf die Teichanlage an. wenn du einen breiten supfstreifen hast, solltest Du ab und an kontrollieren, ob dieser nachhaltig austrocknet (_na ja, besser schon natürlich vorher_) um ein Austrocknen der Pflanzen zu vermeiden. Ansonsten macht es nicht unbedingt etwas aus wenn der Wasserspiegel mal um etlich cm absinkt.

Natürlich ist auf der anderen Seite auch das Nachfüllen von grossen Mengen Leitungswasser nicht so ganz gut, weil sich die Wasserzusammensetzung ändert und etwas aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät.

Durch die Wärme kann allerdings auch der Sauerstoffgehlt im Wasser absinken, den man mit einem Schlauch dann auch gleichzeitig erhöhen kann.

Gruß
wmt


----------



## Lucy (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

 
Würde es dann zur Überbrückung auch genügen ab und an den Uferbereich mit den Sumpfpflanzen zu überbrausen? Darunter ist ja auch Folie und das Wasser steht dann ja auch länger dort. 
Bei so langen Trockenperioden, wie im April jetzt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, daß viel verloren geht. 
Lucy.


----------



## wmt (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Nein Lucy,
 das Abbrausen wird in der Regel nicht reichen. Sumpfpflanzen brauchen richtig "nasse Füße", der Wurzelbereich sollte schon dauerhaft im Wasser liegen.


----------



## Toni (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo!

Ich habe bei meinem neuen Schwimmteich (ca. 120m²) folgendes Problem:
Der Schwimmteich ist ca. bis auf 50cm gefüllt (=Regenerationszone zur Hälfte).
Trotz starkem Regen fehlten zwei Tagen nach Regenende ca. 3 cm, wobei am ersten Tag ca. 2 cm verschwanden - hängt es damit zusammen, dass duch die momentane übergroße Kiesfläche viel verdunstet?

Danke!

Roli


----------



## owl-andre (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo-Muss auch nochmal nachfragen?Mein Teich ist auch immer noch nicht voll(was nicht weiter schlimm ist)nur kann ich auch nicht feststellen das er sich füllt,wer meine Bilder kennt weiss das ich eine Wurzel in der Flachwasserzone stehen habe und da kann ich immer gut erkennen,wie weit das Wasser noch von der Wurzel entfernt ist.Und es hat letzte Nacht/heute Morgen wieder gut geregnet bei uns,denke schon die Folie ist undicht.Was ich nicht hoffe und auch noch nicht glaube


----------



## Dr.J (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo,

also bei mir ist wieder Normalzustand nach dem Regen. Er ist wieder schön gefüllt.

@Andre
Ob sich dein Teich füllt, hängt von der Wassermenge (in Liter) pro qm Regen ab und die sollte mom definitiv höher sein als die Verdunstung (in Liter) pro qm. Wieviel hat es bei euch geregnet?


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi.

Also die derzeitige Verdunstung liegt bei uns hier im Moment mit Sicherheit unter der Niederschlagsmenge - sprich: Der Teich wird immer voller, weil der Überlauf.. nun ja  

Ich wechsel mit dem zuviel gewordenen Wasser regelmäßig das Wasser im Fischknast (da warten die "Aussätzigen" auf ihre Vermittlung in ein neues Zuhause).

Wenn der Wasserverlust jetzt schon so hoch ist, dann stimmt sehr wahrs. irgendwas nicht!
Als erstes würde ich mal die Schläuche außerhalb des Teiches kontrollieren und dann den Bachlauf, ob da nicht doch irgendwo Wasser abhauen kann.


----------



## owl-andre (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

@ Dr.J :Wir haben hier ne Regenwassernutzungsanlage(3000l) und die war nach einem Tag wieder voll,wiebiel Liter es genau geregnet hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

@ Annett : Schläuche ect.-alles dicht


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Moin,

tja, dann hilft wohl nur warten, bis es wieder trockener ist und der Wasserstand nicht mehr fällt. In der Höhe sollte sich dann die Ursache (hoffentlich) finden lassen.
Oder hast Du Kunstrasen/Ufermatten etc. verbaut? Wie sind die Falten am Rand verlegt? Das gibt gern mal Dochte....


----------



## owl-andre (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Tach,ich habe für die Flachwasser/Uferzone so eine Kokosmatte genommen,die falten habe ich so gut es ging eingeschlagen.Mal abwarten....


----------



## owl-andre (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> @Andre
> Ob sich dein Teich füllt, hängt von der Wassermenge (in Liter) pro qm Regen ab und die sollte mom definitiv höher sein als die Verdunstung (in Liter) pro qm. Wieviel hat es bei euch geregnet?



Möchte auch hier nochmal drauf antworten:Habe heute von meinem Opa(wohnt 150m von mir entfernt) intressante Fakten gehört,er zeichnet seit ca. 3 Jahren wöchentlich die durchschnittlichen Regenmengen/pro Woche auf(hat son Regenmesser im Garten stehen).Dabei kommt er auf max.4mm/pro m2/Tag wenn es richtig giesst,ohne Sonnen(die jetzt ja auch mal teilweise da ist.Das würde dann bei mir heissen 4mm X 40m2 = 160 mm-also 16 cm auf 40m2,zieht man jetzt noch die Verdunstung durch Sonne Wind ab komme man evtl. auf einen Wert der bei 40 m2 mit dem blossen Auge nicht wahr zunehmen ist.Daher mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken mehr um die Folie,das sie evt. undicht ist :


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi,

kannst Du das


> Das würde dann bei mir heissen 4mm X 40m2 = 160 mm-also 16 cm auf 40m2,zieht man jetzt noch die Verdunstung durch Sonne Wind ab komme man evtl. auf einen Wert der bei 40 m2 mit dem blossen Auge nicht wahr zunehmen ist.


mal näher erklären?
Ich steig da nämlich nicht ganz durch....


Wenn es bei uns 4mm regnet, dann steigt der Wasserstand im Teich um 4mm, da wir kein Dachwasser einleiten können.
(die Regenmesser gibts für ca. 2,50Euro z.B. bei Thomas Phillips - kann nur empfehlen, sich sowas mal in den Garten zu stellen)
P.S.: Diese Nacht waren es hier am Haus 10mm!!


----------



## owl-andre (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es bei uns 4mm regnet, dann steigt der Wasserstand im Teich um 4mm, QUOTE]
> Nein,das sehe ich anders.Der Wasserstand steigt um 4mm pro m2 nicht im ganzen Teich,das dieser Regenwassermesser die Menge auf 1x1m misst.


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Moin,

die Angaben sind *immer* x Millimeter auf einen Quadratmeter!
Die Messbecher sind entsprechend "geeicht" und geben nur diesen Wert an.

Wenn ich also im Becher 10mm auf der Skala ablese, dann sind rings um den Becher auch 10mm (=10Liter!!) pro m² Regen gefallen.
Da die Folie auch noch im Randbereich liegt und das Wasser zum Teich hin läuft, sollte es sogar etwas mehr werden, als weniger. Aber das ist bei unseren beiden Teichgrößen eher zu vernachlässigen.

Bei mir kommt der Skimmer seit Tagen nicht mehr richtig zum Einsatz, da der Wasserstand zu hoch ist und immer weiter ansteigt (diese Nacht dann wohl wieder 1cm), bis zum nicht mehr richtig vorhandenen  Überlauf.


----------



## Uli (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

hallo andre,
die verdunstung oder regenmenge ist bei allen teichen gleich wenn die wetterverhätnisse sich gleichen,ob er nun 1qm hat oder 1000qm.
gruß uli

ps.wenn es um liter geht sieht es natürlich anders aus


----------



## Eugen (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hi Andre,
no comment  

Eugen


----------



## jrewing4 (6. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neues / altes Thema: Wasserverlust / -verdunstung*

Hallo Roli,
bin zufällig auf Deine alte Frage gestoßen.
Falls Du immer noch das Problem hast, wie siehts mit der Kapilarsperre aus? Wenn die Kiesel klein sind, zieht sich das Wasser zwischen den einzelnen Steinen durch, auch bergauf, und wenn dann irgendwann normale Erde kommt, nimmt die das Wasser auf. Durch die Kapilarwirkung zwischen den Steinen wird dann neues Wasser nachgezogen. Und der Wind trockenet die Steine auch, es wird noch mehr Wasser nachgezogen.
Vielleicht sind nach den 2 cm Wasserverlust die Steine größer oder liegen nicht so dicht, dann wird die Kapilarwirkung geringer.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## weissohr (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Mein Teich verdunstet täglich 1cm, das entspricht 10l/m². Bei meiner Teichgröße ist das 1m³/tgl. Wind spielt neben Sonne eine große Rolle. Dochte gibt es keine, aber Steine in der Randzone (außerhalb der Wasseroberfläche)verdunsten auch gern. Der Pegel kann um 30cm differieren, so fülle ich eimal im Monat nach, sofern es keine Niederschläge gab.


----------



## Annett (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo "weissohr".

Willkommen bei uns im Forum.  

Ich finde eine Verdunstung von 1cm pro Tag schon reichlich viel.
Du bist Dir wirklich sicher, dass es keine Dochte/Löcher o.ä. gibt?

Wir haben ab und an auch mal extreme Verdunstungsraten. Besonders im Sommer, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit gering und die Windgeschwindigkeit hoch ist. 
Der berühmt-berüchtigte Ost- oder Südwind.... 
Aber unser Teich verdunstet definitiv keine 10l/m² jeden Tag. :shock 
Im vergangenen Jahr mußten wir dank des reichlichen und gut verteilten Regens nur einmal im April auffüllen (da war es mal wenige Wochen knochentrocken).
Das waren dann vielleicht 10 oder 15cm - alles in allem. Zumind. hat der O..e Skimmer bis zuletzt noch funktioniert. Mehr gleicht er an Wasserverlusten nicht aus.
Das Wasser ist beim Auffüllen auch in den Garten übergelaufen. War aber Absicht so - muss bei uns immer bisschen auf den Kalkgehalt achten. Das Grundwasser ist seehr hart.

Immer wieder konnte ich bei starken Wasserverlusten aber auch neue Dochte am Teich finden. 
Ameisen bauen die bei uns besonders gern - direkt über die Kapillarsperre hinweg mit feinster Erde.

Vielleicht doch mal im Frühjahr bei trockenem Wetter kontrollieren?


----------



## weissohr (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo Annett, danke für die Begrüßung, ich schleiche mich so seit ein paar Tagen durch die Themen.

Also Dochte gibt es definitv keine, denn der Teich wurde auf eine leichte Hanglage gebaut. Dadurch ist er teilweise bis zu 60cm höher als das Umfeld. Ich habe 20t wunderschöne Flusssteine eingebracht. Einige davon haben eine rauhe Oberfläche, welche gern mal Wasser verdunsten wenn sie rausragen. Das trägt aber wiederum zu einem gesunden Mikroklima bei.

Das Nachfüllwasser ist im Gegensatz zu deinem Grundwasser sehr weich, was dann andere Probleme mit sich bringt.

VG
Steffen


----------



## owl-andre (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Hallo und Guten Morgen-möchte nach fast 1.Jahr(seit dem ich meinen Teich habe)bemerken,das er noch Nie richtig voll war,meine damit das er kurz vor dem "überlaufen"war.Finde das schon recht komisch....was meint Ihr?


----------



## Redlisch (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Ist sehr merkwürdig...

Gerade in den regenreichen Monaten Januar 140l/m² und März mit 110l/m² ist mein Teich immer bis Oberkante voll gewesen und Wasser über den Überlauf abgeflossen. Da würde ich doch mal nachforschen gehen wieso den Wasserstand nicht bis voll steigt...

Axel


----------



## owl-andre (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung an heissen Tagen*

Daher ja auch meine Nachfrage--weil das verstehe ich ja auch nicht so ganz.Der Teich bietet zwar eine offene Fläche-aber das er Nie "richtig" voll wird,das kann ich mir bzgl.der W.verdunstung auch nicht vorstellen oder doch?


----------

